# Garage Help



## Ingledink91 (Jan 10, 2006)

Plan on replacing two small garage door with a 17x7 Single door, will have too replace 2 small load bearing headers with 1 to cover the entire need some advice on what size beam to replace with? anyone done this before? Anyone in the Houston area that you would recomend performing the work? Cash?


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

My cousin owns Henderson Garage Doors in Baytown. He did the very conversion you are asking about for "Cornhusker" here on the 2cool board. Brad was very satisfied and has referred sever others his way. 

John Henderson is my cousin's name.


----------



## GT11 (Jan 1, 2013)

Depending on the load over the doors, it is typically a double 2x12 or a double 2x12 with plywood or a steel plate sandwiched between them. Is there a second floor over the doors or just the roof? If just a roof, is it a low pitch roof or high pitched roof?


----------



## 032490 (Jul 25, 2007)

What GT11 says is correct.You may want to go with engineered beam due to most 2x12 that length are not very straight.
Ken


----------



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

x2 on henderson.


----------



## Little Jimmy Cook (Oct 22, 2004)

*Garage*

Several factors involved here.

Wall thickness
Length of new beam required
Loads from above
Depth of beam that can actually fit.

Most engineered wood beams are 11-1/4" tall, 14" tall, 16" tall or 18" tall. So with that you then work your width into it. The Average garage has a 3-1/2" stud wall.

It can be done but it will cost a few pennies.

The beam can run around $ 500.00 and then you need at least three men to lift it into place, after you have properly braced the old headers out and roof as well.

Pm me if you want more information as a
I work in the building materials industry. 
Good luck.

James



Ingledink91 said:


> Plan on replacing two small garage door with a 17x7 Single door, will have too replace 2 small load bearing headers with 1 to cover the entire need some advice on what size beam to replace with? anyone done this before? Anyone in the Houston area that you would recomend performing the work? Cash?


----------



## Ingledink91 (Jan 10, 2006)

*Job Done*

Diver Overhead Door out of Freeport area, did a Jam up job from start to finish with all windstorm inspections...


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

What did the project cost?


----------



## Ingledink91 (Jan 10, 2006)

*Diver Overhead Door Cost*

they charged $2800 total, new windstorm 17' door. all removal of old sheetrock and center pillar and haul off, all windstorm certs, these guys did a jam up job ...


----------

